# What does our generation stand for?



## Happenstance (Dec 22, 2011)

Well? I hope you have some ideas, because I honestly don't have a clue. In a postmodern culture that says everything is everything, and wrong is simply right from a different perspective, what could possibly be left?


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing, I mean it. Our generation stand for nothing. We weren't teens in the early 90s, we were kids. So all that crap about grunge or what ever it's called, didn't really apply to us. About time some of us were teens, it was over.

The early 2000's really was just a time of scare and everyone became patriotic. Except by that time most of us were teens, wanting to be away from what the populous feels, if it had no direct involvement with us. So we didn't stand for the over zealous patriotism of the early 2000's. 

Though, if I had to give us anything, its the rise of technology. We were in the age of the "great merging" between what was considered nerd only stuff, to everyone can have it. Cell phones, computers, state-of-the-art TV. It was all stuff that generally, most people just couldn't get into. But I can't really count this as it's not like people in their 30's or 40's can't get into it, because they have. It's just we were at the age where it started as a trend.


----------



## Blue Walker (Dec 22, 2011)

I think we Stand for Change the present road that the world is having.

Wasting natural resources etc...

We are a generation awarened of the damage that earth is taking with all that oil explotation. The capitalism and neoliberalism will end our resources very soon.
(But without this system probably won´t be fat girls that I love.) 
Im Not Communist or Socialist , But we have to change all that.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Tkscz said:


> Though, if I had to give us anything, its the rise of technology. We were in the age of the "great merging" between what was considered nerd only stuff, to everyone can have it. Cell phones, computers, state-of-the-art TV. It was all stuff that generally, most people just couldn't get into. But I can't really count this as it's not like people in their 30's or 40's can't get into it, because they have. It's just we were at the age where it started as a trend.



That's interesting. I often wonder how a generation views the technology that was invented or came of age with them. Do you simply take it for granted because you don't know hat there was a time before it? Do you own it and it's yours (as opposed to it being "old people" technology)? 

I remember an old aunt a long, long time ago who viewed radio as a newfangled, mysterious invention. She was so intimidated by it that as kids we were forbidden to change the station with the dial because she was unable to figure out how to get the station back. She was a very smart woman, but she simply could not wrap her mind around tuning into a station on a radio.

Me, I am a generation and a half older than you guys are (and by that I mean generation, not just decade). I essentially came of age with the very first personal computers. The technology I "owned" was PCs, and to me, old people used mainframes; we were there to replace all that old mainframe stuff with PCs. I built my career on that. Yet, recently Scott Adams did a "Dilbert" cartoon about "Grandpa boxes" (see the cartoon here, and a column I wrote about it here). 

I am certainly into new technology. I have it, use it, and write about it every day. So I continue to view it as "my" technology" and not as something only for much younger people that I am still with it enough to also use. In fact, I absolutely love all the latest technology and marvel what all it can do and how much better it's getting all the time. But perhaps I marvel because I know how primitive it all used to be whereas perhaps your generation simply takes it all for granted. 

Maybe the tech generation gap may be more in social networks and all the communication tools that new technology enables so effortlessly. Sure I use Facebook and Twitter and blogs and all, and always check out whatever else comes along, but I am far more skeptical about them than I am about hardware. I mean, MySpace got started, bloomed and died within a few short years, and lets not even talk about older similar efforts that are now ancient history. My 16-year-old-son practically lives on Facebook, but I continue to use standard email for most of my communication. So there's a shift there perhaps.

I can tell you one thing: I envy you 20s folks for being around to see how it all develops from here on.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 22, 2011)

I would say we are the ''generation of the divided'', we don't have a single thing as a whole we stand for other then our own motives. I would also say we are the ''generation of the socially disconnected'', meaning that someone would rather spend all day on a computer or a ''smart phone'' talking to imaginary friends rather then go outside into the ''real world'' and make some real friends.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel for this generation.

So much knowledge, so few jobs. So much political craziness. So much materialism.

So many people with self-entitled attitudes.

So much credit.

But. There are many good things as well. More globalization. More dictators falling. More technology. More open minds.


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 22, 2011)

The word 'technology' means 'magic', and is basically anything that's really cool, that you don't know how it works.

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail143.html

Linked for relevant segment with Pom Pom. Is the complete creation and distribution of a film on a smart-phone not so unrealistic today as when this cartoon was released?

And then to move away from technology, what about art in our generation? There is so much art, especially music and film, being produced today, and we have such a vast selection in our artistic (and other) experiences, that we don't have common experiences like previous generations did, or one artist who can claim to be our voice. To say nothing of the blending of art and entertainment.

Sometimes I feel as if there's nothing left for me to do.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 22, 2011)

Our generation's music scene is a real joke if you ask me.


----------



## Melian (Dec 22, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I feel for this generation.
> 
> So much knowledge, so few jobs. So much political craziness. So much materialism.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty good summary.

I've been thinking about this thread, and can't really come up with an all-encompassing description of this generation, but it might be because I'm at the older end. I've never owned a cell phone, avoid/dislike popular music and fashion, and am gradually becoming a hermit.

One thing I can say for sure, though, is that we are the biotechnology generation. In 1983 (the year I was born), Kary Mullis invented polymerase chain reaction and the biotech field just exploded, seeing particularly impressive gains in the last 15 years. The scientists of this generation have the tools to do some amazing things.


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2011)

(oldster popping in to toss off a comment)

Has any other generation really stood for anything? 

Even in the famous (infamous?) late 60s early 70s period, the protestors and hippies were by far in the minority, they just got the press. And I can't really think of other generations that have a much more solid identity?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2011)

Tad said:


> (oldster popping in to toss off a comment)
> 
> Has any other generation really stood for anything?
> 
> Even in the famous (infamous?) late 60s early 70s period, the protestors and hippies were by far in the minority, they just got the press. And I can't really think of other generations that have a much more solid identity?


 

Every generation does.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 23, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> "_Every generation does._"


The Greatest Generation (WWII-fighters) is an example that seems to stand in direct contrast. But every generation? Every-single-generation? Nah...



Happenstance said:


> "_...we have such a vast selection in our artistic (and other) experiences...=> that *we don't have common experiences *like previous generations did..._" ?!?


Makes no sense. Is probably not what you meant.



Happenstance said:


> "_Sometimes I feel as if there's nothing left for me to do._"


Ahh...to have lived in the time of Galileo!



Happenstance said:


> postmodern culture that says...*wrong is simply right from a different perspective.*.


I dunno about that. There's a lot of dissent, some more passionate than others', some better reasoned than others'. There's less certitude, less consensus, maybe. But, ambivalence? Moral-relativity? 



Tkscz said:


> "_...Our generation stand for *nothing*._"


Although, not to be a pain; but, in a postmodern context, nothingness is still a something?



Tkscz said:


> "_The early 2000's really was just a time of scare and* everyone became patriotic*. Except by that time most of us were teens, wanting to be away from what the populous feels, if it had no direct involvement with us. So *we didn't stand for the over zealous patriotism* of the early 2000's._"


Everyone? Really? Maybe it makes more sense to say that the concept of Patriotism has broadened to include a host of somewhat conflicting/competing & contrasting emotions, ideas, and memes. 



Tkscz said:


> "_if I had to give us anything, its the rise of technology. We were in the age of the "great merging" between what was considered nerd only stuff, to everyone can have it. Cell phones, computers, state-of-the-art TV. It was all stuff that generally, most people just couldn't get into. But I can't really count this as it's not like people in their 30's or 40's can't get into it, because they have. It's just we were at the age where it started as a trend._


_I would give that more to people in their mid-30's: started college/Uni at the near-dawn of the internet (CNS-Vax-cluster email systems), left as it cemented into mainstream-life. Bought their first new cars as the first hybrids were rolling off the lines....bought their second one as they've now become ubiquitous. Can vaguely remember the expensive/huge cell-phones; now have children that want the cheap versions of the smart-phones. etc...



FA Punk said:



"we are the ''generation of the *divided*''...we stand for...our own motives....we are the ''generation of the...*disconnected*.."

Click to expand...

*dissociative*, perhaps?

Case in point:



Melian said:



"can't really come up with an all-encompassing description of this generation ./. I've never owned a cell phone, avoid/dislike popular music and fashion, and am gradually becoming a hermit."

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 24, 2011)

I think our generation mostly stands for liberal viewpoints, even though most of us are too stupid to actually have a political opinion that they didn't just inherit from their pundit of choice.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 25, 2011)

^Telling myself that it's you who killed this thread, but in reality:



Happenstance said:


> "_...what about art in our generation? There is so much art, especially music and film, being produced today...Sometimes I feel as if there's nothing left for me to do._"


Pressed to find exact moment of "the death of art," I would place it firmly somewhere within in the larger context of this particular music video. So many cringe-worthy points in there 14; :22; 1:28; 1:35; 3:10; 3:58), like little snapshots that should never've ever've been seen, by anyone. Should've been held back. The song-itself, is not so bad. It's just the way Joel's doing it. Like he's trying to affirm how cool he is with all these fans (who're, basically, actors pretending to enjoy his music) from oh so many diverse walks of life....

That was made, I think, in 1986. If you were born around that time, you're probably reading this thread. Fortunately, this type of video will never, ever be made like this every again. And for that, you should feel grateful. It's time to start-over....begin again. Clean slate.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 26, 2011)

Why do we have to stand for anything?


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 26, 2011)

^Because, if you do not stand for something; then, surely, you will fall for anything...You don't want that, now, do you?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> ^Because, if you do not stand for something; then, surely, you will fall for anything...You don't want that, now, do you?



I meant as a whole.. why can't we stand for whatever the fuck we want individually?


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 27, 2011)

As whole, nothing because its impossible to define the infinite. Because the cacophony of individualism is reinforced by the proliferation of technology and mass appeal consumer items that make it easer to connect with others with similar ideas and beliefs like never before, but on the same hand, remain isolated from the greater social system and deny a greater life experience.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 27, 2011)

^It's, as you're (we're-all, really) saying: this dissociative sense of individuality. That's the new currency. The unifying theme/agenda. Reminds me how some Hyde Park posters (most particularly those oriented towards a certain political-social disposition & candidate) express it as such.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2011)

We stand for Nickelodeon in its prime.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 29, 2011)

We're another generation of too-young veterans, and a generation made by the the 'work for everything' and 'give me everything' generations. We're a bit torn, and far too divided over things we aren't even sure of. We argue that there ought not be a class system, yet use it's very essence to start a movement... only to lose the message entirely.

We all have ADD, we're all medicated, and we're all a bit lost. 

Fortunately, we're all young enough, and obviously stubborn enough, that if we were all to put out half the effort our parents and grandparents did we could do so much good for ourselves and eachother.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> We're another generation of too-young veterans, and a generation made by the the 'work for everything' and 'give me everything' generations. We're a bit torn, and far too divided over things we aren't even sure of. We argue that there ought not be a class system, yet use it's very essence to start a movement... only to lose the message entirely.
> 
> We all have ADD, we're all medicated, and we're all a bit lost.
> 
> Fortunately, we're all young enough, and obviously stubborn enough, that if we were all to put out half the effort our parents and grandparents did we could do so much good for ourselves and eachother.



I'm not mediated, fuck that lol


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 29, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not mediated, fuck that lol



oh fine, BE super-literal... ass!
hehehehe  you know I play.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> We're another generation of too-young veterans, and a generation made by the the 'work for everything' and 'give me everything' generations. We're a bit torn, and far too divided over things we aren't even sure of. We argue that there ought not be a class system, yet use it's very essence to start a movement... only to lose the message entirely.
> 
> We all have ADD, we're all medicated, and we're all a bit lost.
> 
> Fortunately, we're all young enough, and obviously stubborn enough, that if we were all to put out half the effort our parents and grandparents did we could do so much good for ourselves and eachother.



Way too depressing of an outlook, IMO.


----------



## spydermonk (Dec 30, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> We stand for Nickelodeon in its prime.



I didnt have a clue what a nickolodeon was until I was 16. Yet I knew all about transcendent meditation and astral projection by 2nd grade. I used to practice extreme spiritual fasting, and run away for "vision quests" for weeks at a time as a child. 

This, friends, is what happens when you dont have a television!! :blush:

The point that I am trying to drive at is that we live in the "Ambiguous generation". We cannot agree on anything, and fight over everything. My views are so radically different from my neighbors and his neighbors and her neighbors that we have nothing to cling to. Speaking of neighbors, when is the last time anyone actually went to visit their neighbor? Do you even KNOW your neighbor? If you do, you are in a suprisingly small minority.

I hate to go ahead and be a downer, but our society in the ambiguous generation has stopped progressing, and began regressing. And the so-called "arts" and "social sciences" are so utterly plugged up with filth and otherwise meaningless jargon that the best metaphor I have is that of a sewer pipe. If you want a good example of social science bull, go talk to a psychiatrist. Tell them you are attracted to fat-people. Odds are, they will start off by saying you had a traumatic childhood and throw a plethora of made-up diseases and drugs at you.

Oh, and everything can be classified as a disease now. Have you noticed? 

But I am getting away from my original point. We have lost sight of ourselves. When was the last time you saw something original? Who among us, in our generation, has done anything ground-breaking? I honestly can not think of a single name of a person of our generation in their twenties that has changed our world for the better. 

Once again, i repeat my point. Our society is de-evolving. Our minds are rotting. And our leaders are pulling the greatest scam in the history of earth. And yet nothing is being done by our generation, getting drunk and stoned and defecating in the streets(occupy movement)....Or too caught up watching following the Kardashians on twitter or waiting for the next status update on facebook? Who among us can change this world for the better? Who among us will stand up and define this generation? Oh Lord God in Heaven, Please, don't let us be remembered as the "Occupy Generation"

*climbs down from soapbox*

Sorry for rambling. And my apologies to Khayes666. I don't mean to call you out. No offense. Just trying to shake things up a bit. 

Speaking of occupy, I shall now go ahead and occupy my bed. goodnight.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was referring to the Television network, not the actual meaning.

Nice speech though I guess.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 3, 2012)

It seems like we currently lack a main subject to stand for. I propose we hold a vote. I nominate muffins.


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> It seems like we currently lack a main subject to stand for. I propose we hold a vote. I nominate muffins.



I don't know if that's a good idea....do you really want me to eat the entire meaning of our generation?

<muffins3


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Jan 3, 2012)

Melian said:


> I don't know if that's a good idea....do you really want me to eat the entire meaning of our generation?
> 
> <muffins3



Well, strictly speaking, it would be good for the economy. I say go for it!


----------



## wanna_be_immobile (Jan 9, 2012)

The children born of the late 80s and early-mid 90s are the generation of social media, imo. Sad as it is to say, consumer culture has boomed and lying at the heart of the new-wave consumerist is facebook and the other social media giants. These were fledgling mediums at thier outsets, but it is our generation who expanded the connections and brought not only friends, but family members into the fold.

I do understand where Conrad was coming from about taking ownership of concepts that were available to 'older' generations, or the fact that 'older' generations also take part in our lifestyle. However, Mark Zuckerberg is only 27.

We are, have always been and will always be the "Me" generation built upon Neo-Liberal pillars of consumerism and idleness.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 9, 2012)

wanna_be_immobile said:


> ...Sad as it is to say, consumer culture has boomed and lying at the heart of the new-wave consumerist is facebook and the other social media giants. These were fledgling mediums at thier outsets, but it is *our generation who expanded the connections and brought not only friends, but family members into the fold.*..We are, have always been and will always be the "Me" generation built upon Neo-Liberal pillars of consumerism and idleness.


And that's sad because...?

Lookit, whether you're 5 or 75, there's no better time to be alive than right here and now. Do you know what I did today? I ate lunch, a lunch of Tex-Mex with sour cream and, like, three different kinds of salsa. I went to get my fountain drink and saw this. Mind: blown. I turned to this chica next to me, and she was smiling & laughing. She was excited in her own-right. But she was excited for-me. And I was excited for her. We, for each other.The future is now, today!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2012)

spydermonk said:


> I didnt have a clue what a nickolodeon was until I was 16. Yet I knew all about transcendent meditation and astral projection by 2nd grade. I used to practice extreme spiritual fasting, and run away for "vision quests" for weeks at a time as a child.
> 
> This, friends, is what happens when you dont have a television!! :blush:
> 
> ...



It's interesting you complain that no one wants so stand up for anything or do anything remarkable but then in the same post mock the Occupy movement. You realize that protesting is like the most direct form of taking a stand/trying to change things, right? Whether you disagree with Occupy or not you have to respect the fact that those people care enough to actually try to make a change which is a lot more than 99% of the people bitching about the Occupy people can say. Like seriously, if you feel this enraged over our generations lack of gusto for anything then you do it! Lead by example! 

ETA: And for the record, I totally disagree. I see beautiful things created by our generation everyday. You just have to look.


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 19, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's interesting you complain that no one wants so stand up for anything or do anything remarkable but then in the same post mock the Occupy movement. You realize that protesting is like the most direct form of taking a stand/trying to change things, right? Whether you disagree with Occupy or not you have to respect the fact that those people care enough to actually try to make a change which is a lot more than 99% of the people bitching about the Occupy people can say. Like seriously, if you feel this enraged over our generations lack of gusto for anything then you do it! Lead by example!
> 
> ETA: And for the record, I totally disagree. I see beautiful things created by our generation everyday. You just have to look.



This reminds me of a song

*''The music of rebellion makes you wanna rage but it's made by millionaires who are nearly twice your age''
*

The ''Occupy Movement'' was obviously fuled by outside influences and at the end of the day it accomplished nothing. Can you honestly tell me what they stood for? No, cause that was never made clear, more or less with ''Occupy Movement'' all you had was a group of people bitching about not having enough money and looking for a hand out.

The biggest issue with our generation is the fact as children we were raised under these ideas that ''everyone is special'' and that ''if you set your mind to it you can accomplish anything'', which in reality isn't true, if everyone is special then nobody is special and you can't just simply set your mind to something and it just happens.

Now what this has done is create an entire society of people who feel they are entitled to something regardless of weather or not they deserve it. What this has also created is a group of people that can be easily manipulated by outside forces, case in point if the ''Occupy Movement'' didn't have certain things taken care of for them they wouldn't have stayed as long as they did.

It's ironic that the same people they were fighting were the same people backing them up lol, all in all the ''Occupy Movement'' didn't stand for anything they were just told where to stand.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 19, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> This reminds me of a song
> 
> *''The music of rebellion makes you wanna rage but it's made by millionaires who are nearly twice your age''
> *
> ...



This is your interpretation. I'm not even saying I necessarily support the Occupy Movement; all I'm saying is that they are TRYING to do something which is more than you, or the other person I was responding to originally. My point is that there are some people from our generation trying to do something, whether you agree with their stand point or not.

Also, seriously, lol, of COURSE Occupy was influenced by "outside" influences.. outside influences are what made people want to stand there in the first place.

It's just so easy to be negative.. so so much harder to try to find a positive.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 19, 2012)

Out-side? Outside of what?


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 23, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's just so easy to be negative.. so so much harder to try to find a positive.



I'm not being negative I'm being realistic.


----------



## kristineirl (Jan 23, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> The biggest issue with our generation is the fact as children we were raised under these ideas that ''everyone is special'' and that ''if you set your mind to it you can accomplish anything'', which in reality isn't true, if everyone is special then nobody is special and you can't just simply set your mind to something and it just happens.
> 
> Now what this has done is create an entire society of people who feel they are entitled to something regardless of weather or not they deserve it.



i'm not usually one to get all rabble rabble politics but there are a few things here that i just won't ignore. 

every generation has its dreamers, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. to just blindly accept an obviously flawed system is dangerous to you, and everyone involved. the problem is that if you don't recognize that you are special, that you deserve better, you will sit and rot in agony. 

every single person in this world is special, to say otherwise is utterly disrespectful and yes, *negative.* if someone is committed to doing something they want to do, they can accomplish anything. it might take years of work and some up and downs along the way but gosh, i believe in the power of the dedicated soul. 

the occupy movement was sloppy, i will agree with you there, but they're mad as hornets! they're jazzed up about politics, progression, about the life they're refusing to just waste around being complacent. 

/rabble rabble rabble


----------



## FA Punk (Jan 23, 2012)

kristineirl said:


> i'm not usually one to get all rabble rabble politics but there are a few things here that i just won't ignore.
> 
> every generation has its dreamers, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. to just blindly accept an obviously flawed system is dangerous to you, and everyone involved. the problem is that if you don't recognize that you are special, that you deserve better, you will sit and rot in agony.
> 
> ...



Being a dreamer is fine just as long as you can keep in touch with reality. And no everyone isn't special, everyone is unique which are two differnt things. And being committed to something is great if your goal is realistic, I'm 5'6 and I would love to be 6'4 but I can't just ''will'' that to happen now can I lol? Oh but these kids of the occupy movement can change the world can they, by getting high and dressing up as the statue of liberty and making a big mess on wall street.

If you wanted to end the occupy movement in a day all you had to was hand out free bags of pot and new ipads and those people would have left in droves screaming the ''The system works!!!'' lol. I'm sorry this argument of people saying ''They at least stood for something'' is upsurd, what your standing for and how you stand for it should have some merit.


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 25, 2012)

I stumbled on an article today not directly related to this thread, but it did have a few points in it that stood out to me. It's about how the recession has effected the younger generation in the workplace.

13 Ways The Recession Has Changed How Millennials View Work

The ones that made me think of this thread were things like:



> They question traditional hierarchies...
> People who started working during the Recession tend to believe that success in life depends more on luck than on effort...
> They're more willing to settle...
> "Gen Y hates conflict  which is no surprise [because] they've been learning negotiation skills since they were kids," says Trunk. They also believe that teamwork is more efficient than self-reliance: "This is not a generation of mavericks."



What do we stand for? All I remember about my generation in high school is basically a group of disrespectful kids who wore their pants around their ankles if they were male or wore shirts that might have been mistaken for bikinis if they were females. The vast majority probably weren't that bad, but that's all that sticks out in my mind.

I was still in high school when I decided I wanted no association with that generation, with those kids. At the time I graduated from high school the biggest insult I felt I'd ever suffered was being told I was just like them. >.>

However, I match all the points I've pulled out of the series. I know I've settled for the job I'm in and I'm not willing to risk losing it currently because I don't think I'd get lucky enough to find another. I hate conflict, think teamwork is better, and prefer to be treated as an equal.

Maybe the majority of kids in my high school really were more like me and just the sore thumbs stood out the best. 

I still don't think I could answer the question about what we 'stand for'. Aside from the advance of technology-based communication and free information. I think those are both very big things to our generation.. But beyond that? *Shrug* You got me.

One of the other quotes from the article that I think is worth mentioning due to recent conversation in this thread was



> They're sheltered and would like to stay that way
> 
> On the other hand, Gen Y has grown up privileged  more than any generation before it. Young people were told they could be whomever they wanted, wherever they wanted.
> 
> But being sheltered and managed closely by their parents, this generation has "no interest in exploding the system, preferring to simply prosper within a world order that has previously been pretty kind to them," writes Entrepreneur Penelope Trunk on her blog.



On that I'm torn. I really do feel like many could do whatever they put their mind to. Could you grow in height? Well if you put your mind to studying surgeries that would extend the skeletal structure through mechanical means you might just be able to.

I could see that particular argument being used about flying prior to the plane... Just because I want to fly doesn't mean I can will it so... And yet look where we are today.

I think technology is boundless, it's just a pity it's been harnessed primarily for monetary profit rather than societal profit... The cellular industry being a prime example in my eye... What could we achieve if we were willing to spend the kind of money that goes into cell phones on medical advancement? Or on modes of transportation?

The world is run by profit though, so until selling bio-mechanical hearts is more profitable and more in demand than the next iPhone I doubt we'll see a change in the focus of our advancement. -.-

Speaking of that though.... Interesting article here on the teleportation of light.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2012)

What do we mean by our 'generation' anyway?

Someone who's 29, lived through the majority of the 80's and possibly avoided the harshest of the unemployment rise thanks to the recession by having more experience will have a remarkably different life to someone who's 21, missed the 80's entirely and is now screwed because they have no experience in work and nobody is hiring.

I'm not saying this is the story for everyone, far from it, but it's an example that 20-29 is a hell of a big difference. People on the upper end have a limited amount in common with the lower end. 

So what does this 'generation' stand for? I'd say it depends what side of it you're on.... like everything in life.


----------



## LinathSuru (Jan 25, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> What do we mean by our 'generation' anyway?
> 
> Someone who's 29, lived through the majority of the 80's and possibly avoided the harshest of the unemployment rise thanks to the recession by having more experience will have a remarkably different life to someone who's 21, missed the 80's entirely and is now screwed because they have no experience in work and nobody is hiring.
> 
> ...



I agree with that completely. Age makes all the difference.


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 29, 2012)

Having skimmed the thread and only wanting to be mildly relevant in these here parts, I'm going to throw in my two cents.

Based on the topic of the thread, I just wanted to say that the question is nearly impossible to answer. Like I saw others mention, the group is too large to pick any one cause.

I imagine we SHOULD stand for basic human rights for *all* humans, and use that as a launching pad to change the world but......meh.


----------



## grubnboy (May 16, 2012)

> my generation is zero, i never made it as a working class hero



felt relevant


----------



## FA Punk (May 17, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> Having skimmed the thread and only wanting to be mildly relevant in these here parts, I'm going to throw in my two cents.
> 
> Based on the topic of the thread, I just wanted to say that the question is nearly impossible to answer. Like I saw others mention, the group is too large to pick any one cause.
> 
> *I imagine we SHOULD stand for basic human rights for all humans, and use that as a launching pad to change the world but......meh.*



Were too lazy to do that..sadly


----------



## hal84 (May 20, 2012)

We are the scarred generation. Think of the teaching techniques used to educate oou generation. 

DARE: If you do drugs you are going to die.
Sex Education: Abstiance is the only way to avoid AIDS and not die.
Stranger Danger: If its a stranger than he may kidnap you and you will die.
Colombine (School Violence): Some of your classmates maybe nuts so always know the way out, report any suspicious activity because if you don't you may die.
Halloween: You have to have your candy checked because someone may of put poisoned in it and you will die.
September 11th: There are people in the world that will do anything to kill you so you need to be careful and observant or you will die.

Those are just some of the events that my generation has gone through and the teaching technique has been simple black and white. If you don this something horrible will happen to you. Combine that with the fact that we were the first heavily medicated generation wher for every kid that needed the extra help for focus 10 kids were prescribed the drugs instead of being given a natural drug discipline.

We are stuck between two fueding generations that are copletly different. That being our grandparents who never looked for a hand out and our parents that would take anything and everything. We are the scarred generation and the forgotten generation. Were not generation X or Generation Y, Were generation S: The scarred!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 3, 2012)

social media generation is about right. we grew up watching all the gen-x guys create these incredible, revolutionary tools..and here we are reaping the "benefits." everything seems to have happened too fast to really assimilate when life..we now just have a large number of usb-compatible crutches. i think we need to stop coming up with new apps for a while and get our collective head straight.

it's kind of late and i feel like i just babbled. i apologize if that turns out to be the case. :eat1:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 11, 2012)

I think we are the technology generation or the internet generation.

Everything we mainly use is technology, books are dying out we are using the internet even more and taking the short routes for everything.


----------



## Craiger16 (Aug 13, 2012)

grubnboy said:


> felt relevant



Green Day is awesome!



coyote wild said:


> Having skimmed the thread and only wanting to be mildly relevant in these here parts, I'm going to throw in my two cents.
> 
> Based on the topic of the thread, I just wanted to say that the question is nearly impossible to answer. Like I saw others mention, the group is too large to pick any one cause.
> 
> I imagine we SHOULD stand for basic human rights for *all* humans, and use that as a launching pad to change the world but......meh.



I believe we do stand for tolerance and basic human rights for all.



MillyLittleMonster said:


> I think we are the technology generation or the internet generation.
> 
> Everything we mainly use is technology, books are dying out we are using the internet even more and taking the short routes for everything.



Indeed, I joke that I was rased by tv. However I learned a lot from watching The Simpsons and other shows. We've seen a lot, we have access to so much knowellege, I believe we are much more prepaired for having be able to see what has happened in the past. It's great to be brave and go first, but you learn a lot by hanging back and observing. 

That being said I was told to entertain myself as well. My parents were big into sports and they would go play tennis at the park or a rec centre all the time. I would have to find things to do. I diden't have a baby sitter, so I would explore, I was a ninja turtle with a sword (it was really a stick) and I would use my imagination. I think that's the biggest thing; technology is great but don't forget to look up at the stars and imagine what could be.


----------



## jack (Apr 16, 2013)

Are you kidding? Our generation invented putting Impact font on pictures of cats. That's what we stand for. The best thing.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 23, 2013)

I piss on my generation.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2013)

We're the generation of pop culture.


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2013)

Scorsese86 said:


> We're the generation of pop culture.



I blame the Beatles and those filthy Rolling Stones jokers.


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I blame the Beatles and those filthy Rolling Stones jokers.



Yeah, it's because of Quentin: who belonged to that generation. He popularized pop culture in his films. That's the reason why our generation are obsessed with obscure references, and why, whenever you are at a party, you talk about how that movie was clearly inspired by Scorsese, who was inspired by Orson, who was married to Rita by the way, but that Orson got it from Ford, and not one of those John Wayne/Indian movies... and on and on and on again. And even though you just read this on the net somewhere, you take all the credit. Because we were the first one who came up with that.


----------



## Starvosk (May 31, 2013)

I think our generation is defined by computers and social media. The transformation of old media and all that.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 31, 2013)

I'm convinced that by the time the Baby Boomers are finally off the stage, our moment will have passed us by and the generation after us will take over things. D:


----------



## AuntHen (May 31, 2013)

Are they calling them Millenials now?

I think this about sums it up.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2013)

I fucking hate the term "millenials".


----------



## AuntHen (May 31, 2013)

Blackjack said:


> I fucking hate the term "millenials".



yeah, I feel the same about certain words/terms *cough obese cough* 

I just read the term today as I can't keep up with the changes in those terms. I think I lost track after Gen X or Y or whatever. I don't even remember what my own generation was called, nor do I care.


----------



## dredge (Jun 20, 2013)

it's all the goddamn government's fault.
thanks, obama.


----------



## EverybodysDracula (Jul 4, 2013)

Meanwhile in my country Australia the reaction most kids had to September 11th was not scars as a nation, but anger at Osama Bin Laden when he dared to take Pokemon, Dragonball Z, and... THIS IS THE UNFORGIVABLE ONE, the time honoured 6:00 rerun of The Simpsons which played all year round, without fail, and Bin Laden of all people defied it, destroying the TV time schedules all day. The fact he killed a bunch of people in another country to my own was heinous enough, but the interruption of the 6:00 The Simpsons rerun was when I truly felt the horror of the War On Terror on home soil.

Oh man, I'm sorry. I bet your faces are like this right now:  I'll remind you about five years on from 9/11 Australian people already felt weird about remembering the anniversary of something that didn't happen to us because ANZUS Treaty or something.

Children our generation have will never understand what it meant to have cartoons taken off the air to be interrupted with a live TV news bulletin. 9/11 was the last big one of those I remember since Princess Diana's death and the Bill Clinton Scandal. Speaking of which, why the hell did Bill Clinton's Scandal get played on early morning TV when eight year old kids like myself expected to find the weekday cartoons instead? That's a question I've been asking since the 90s. And it's an excellent question.


----------

